# Es tat weh!



## blackzone (4. August 2008)

Hallo leute ich weiß nicht ob dies das falsche forum ist wenn ja denn entschuligt dies bitte.
Hier meine Story von Heute...

Wenn man den tag so zurücklaufend sieht,
könnte man nicht glauben was am ende geschah!
Der tag war wundervoll sozusagen pervekt.
Ich sah meine wunderschöne frau nach 2 langen wochen endlich wieder.
Doch als es denn abend wurde und so ziemlich alle schlafen wollte passierte es.
Sie schlief ein und ich wollte genau neben ihr einschlafen...doch dann, ich wollte sie
noch ein wenig streichen / berühren da wendete sie sich ab.
Ich habe sie versucht zu umarmen ging auch nit, auf der anderen seite des bettes schlief
mein "bruder". als ich versuchte mich ihr zu nähern ging sie immer weiter zu ihm....
Ich bin daraufhin erstmal aufgestanden um eine zu rauchen...war auf dem balkon. nachdem ich
eine geraucht habe wollte ich es nochmals probieren mich neben sie zu legen....was aber
vergeblich war. sie wandt sich wieder ab von mir und ging immer weiter zu meinerm "bruder"
ich wusste nicht wie mir geschah...ich bin erstmal rausgegangen es war ca halb 2 uhr morgends.
ne halbe stunde später kam ich wieder rauf meine gedanken waren voll kranker fantasie, auf die
ich aber jetzt nicht weiter eingehen möchte...weil es einfach noch mehr wehtut...
also ich bin hochgekommen in voller erwartung....hab mich neben meiner frau gelegt und wollte
einschlafen...doch da passierte es sie drehte sich komplett zu meinem "bruder" umarmte ihn und
ich hörte nur eine leise stimme sagen :" Oh schatz!!!!"....das war zu viel....ich aufgesprungen
und hab mich wieder auf den balkon gesetzt....auß voller wut bin ich gestolpert und ratschte
mir die faust auf....was ich aber nit wirklich spürte, da ich voller wut war....ich weiß
ehrlich nicht was ich davon halten soll.....und ich weiß auch nicht was ich tuhn soll....
mir geht es übels dreckig...und kann jetzt auch nicht schlafen...weil mein kopf voller
gedanken ist. deswegen schreibe ich den text in der hoffnung das es mir damit besser geht...
was ich aber bezweifle....Ich hoffe ihr wisst ein rat....


----------



## dragon1 (4. August 2008)

ausweglose situation.


----------



## Bankchar (4. August 2008)

Ihr schlaft zu 3. in einem Bett ?


----------



## blackzone (4. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ausweglose situation.




das soll heißen?


----------



## blackzone (4. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Ihr schlaft zu 3. in einem Bett ?




ich wohn grad bei meinem "bruder" da bleibt uns nix anderes übrig aber das bett ist groß genug und das ist auch nti das erste mal das sie hier pennt


----------



## Bankchar (4. August 2008)

Achso. Naja ich würde sie einfach morgen darauf ansprechen, denn weiter kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht helfen.

Edit: Warum setzt du Bruder in Anführungszeichen ? Meinst du damit einen sehr guten Freund ? Wenn ja, kannste es eig. auch gleich so schreiben.


----------



## blackzone (4. August 2008)

hmm..ja das hatte ich auch vor...nur allein die situation ist derbe scheiße....und kann ja auch sien das das nix zu bedeuteten hat aber es tut einfach weh...


----------



## Bankchar (4. August 2008)

Kann ich mich vorstellen...Naja ich hoffe mal für dich das es sich alles zum guten wendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin jetzt auch mal schlafen Gn8


----------



## blackzone (4. August 2008)

ja hoff ich auch denn dir mal ne gute nacht


----------



## Xelyna (4. August 2008)

einzig rein logische Erklärung: Zwillingsbruder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackzone (4. August 2008)

nein kein zwillingsbruder er ist ansich nur ein guter freund....


----------



## Xelyna (4. August 2008)

Dann wär in der Situation für mich die Freundschaft wohl vorbei..


----------



## blackzone (4. August 2008)

ja prob ist einfach das ich nit weiß ob es gewollt war oder halt nit...und es ging ja von meiner freundin aus...


----------



## Xelyna (4. August 2008)

Und?.. er macht nichts dagegen, er lässt es zu. Für mich wär die Sache gegessen.. so jemanden brauche ich als guten Freund nicht : /
Glaub bin in solchen Dingen etwas rabiat aber hilft zumindest.
Na aber frag sie mal was das ganze soll.. kann ja echt nicht angehen.
Aber.. was auch noch interessant wär.. haben die dann in den zwei Wochen auch nebeneinander gepennt alleine?? Wie hält man den Gedanken als Freund aus?
Ich würd durchdrehn : /


----------



## blackzone (4. August 2008)

ja werd ich aufjedenfall auch machen....weil es tat einfach weh....ob es nun gewollt war oder nit


----------



## Floyder (4. August 2008)

Vielleicht war sie im Halbschlaf und hatte gedacht, dass Du es wärst, den sie umarmte.
Wenn es anders sein sollte wär für mich die Beziehung zu Freund und Freundin vorbei.
Hoffe mal für Dich, dass sich alles zum Guten wendet.


----------



## Rodney (4. August 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Vielleicht war sie im Halbschlaf und hatte gedacht, dass Du es wärst, den sie umarmte.



Den gelcihen Gedanken hatte auch ich.


----------



## Avyn (4. August 2008)

Ich kann mir vorstellen dass das ziemlich verwirrend und schmerzhaft ist, aber solange du noch nicht genau weißt was los ist solltest du deine Gefühle etwas runterschlucken. Es würd ja alles nur schlimmer machen wenn du ihr jetzt Vorwürfe machst und es wirklich nur eine Verwechslung war. Die Schlafsituation solltet ihr aber möglichst schnell ändern.


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2008)

Naja ich würde meine Fruendin ja mal nicht in der Mitte sonden am Rand schlafen lassen.

Waren dein Freund und deine Freundin 2 Wochen alleine in der Wohnung?

Am besten weckst du sie mal und fragst sie.


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Floyder schrieb:


> Vielleicht war sie im Halbschlaf und hatte gedacht, dass Du es wärst, den sie umarmte.


Indem fall hätte sie aber drastischer gegen seine annäherungsversuche reagieren sollen da es ja dann wohl in ihren halbschlaf der gute freund war der sie machte und nicht blackzone hier.... naja sprich sie drauf an ansonsten naja ich würd ehrlich gesagt so wie xely handeln könnte sowas gar nich auf längere zeit raus hinnehme


----------



## shadow24 (4. August 2008)

also für mich ist das irgendwie total merkwürdig:du wohnst mit deiner Freundin bei einem guten Freund?und alle drei in einem Bett?
wo warst du denn alleine 2 Wochen?hat sie in der Zeit bei deinem "Bruder"(total bekloppte Umschreibung) im Bett geschlafen?wie lange seid ihr schon zusammen?wie gut bist du mit deinem "Bruder" befreundet?
du wirfst hier ein paar Sätze ins Forum.damit kann eigentlich niemand wirklich was mit anfangen.alle Tips seh ich als Schwachsinn an,weil doch keiner die weiteren Umstände deiner Beziehung kennt...
aber wahrscheinlich pennst du jetzt eh und morgens sieht die Welt wieder ganz anders aus...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (4. August 2008)

Warum zum Teufel nennst du ihn überhaupt "Bruder"? Bist du Mönch oder sowas? 

Aber gehen wir doch mal die Möglichkeiten durch.

1. Deine Frau war wach und bei vollem Bewusstsein und wusste genau wer du warst und wer dein "Bruder" war.
Halte ich für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, aber verstehe einer die Frauen. Wie heißt es so schön: Frauen sind von der Venus und Männer vom Baumarkt.

2. Deine Frau hat geschlafen, konnte somit ihr Handeln nicht bewusst steuern. Allerdings hegt sie für deinen Bruder stärkere Gefühle als für dich.

3. Deine Frau hat geschlafen, konnte somit ihr Handeln nicht bewusst steuern. In dem Fall war es eine Verwechslung (da wär es nicht das erste Mal dass ein Mensch im Schlaf seltsame Sachen macht)

Punkt 2 und 3 kannst du im Grunde von außen nicht unterscheiden, es sei denn du fragst deine Frau.



> Und?.. er macht nichts dagegen, er lässt es zu. Für mich wär die Sache gegessen.. so jemanden brauche ich als guten Freund nicht



Jetzt mal angenommen der "Bruder" hat nicht geschlafen, was hätte er tun sollen? Sie wegstoßen oder ihr eine in die Fresse geben? Blackzone ist ja laut eigener Aussage gleich rausgerannt. Vielleicht hat der "Bruder" es ja bemerkt und hat die Umarmung langsam gelöst.


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (4. August 2008)

he mein guter :/

das hört sich ja echt nicht so gut an.
nun stellt sich auch bei mir die frage - hat sie einfach nur geschlafen und wusste es halt nicht 
                                              oder - es läuft etwas zischen deiner frau und deinem bruder (was ich dir natürlich nicht wünsche)


das mit dem zwei wochen weg ...war sie ganz wo anders ..oder du? war sie in der zeit bei deinem bruder? 

liebe grüße
cleo / arseni


----------



## Nebola (4. August 2008)

Da von Blackzone gerade wohl keine Beiträge mehr kommen, nehme ich mal an das das gerade ausdiskutiert (schreibt man das so "!?) wird .
Aber ich gehe mal davon aus das sie das im schlafen ausversehen und unbeabsichtigt gemacht hat.
Wir sich schon alles aufklären und zum guten wenden, nur nichts überstürzen.

LG Nebola


----------



## blackzone (4. August 2008)

Hey leutz...ich danke euch für eure antworten zum ding her sie war zwei wochen weg ich wohne mit meinem besten freund in einer bude zusammen und ja wenn sie denn mal hier ist schlafen wir gemeinsam in einem bett....ansich schläft sie auch am rand war nur gestern halt nit so....ich habe sioe heut morgen drauf angesprochen....und sie meinte es war nicht mit absicht...ob ich ihr das nun glauben kann ist natürlich ne andere sache...zu der sache mit dem rausrennen ich bin erst draußen eine rauchen gegangen als die umarmung vorbei war.
Naja das sich da so halbwegs geklärt habe und ich dank euch wenigstens nen bissel schlafen konnte wünsch ich euch einen wundervollen tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2008)

Wenn du ihr vertraust, glaub es ihr auch. Sonst frisst es dich innerlich auf.


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

jop
du musst ihr vertrauen .. sonst isses immer so eins .. aber was wenn und aber hmm aber hmm und du drehst durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wobei ich eure 3 leute in einem bett nicht grad soo die dolle idee find .. besonders wenn ihr 2mal was machen wollt .. aber das ist euer ding


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jop
> du musst ihr vertrauen .. sonst isses immer so eins .. aber was wenn und aber hmm aber hmm und du drehst durch
> 
> 
> ...


er sagt das se nich was zu 3. machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne vertrauen musst du ihr wen de des nich kannst wirds sowieso nix und er hat schon recht da würd ich ehrlich gesagt eher couch boden oder balkon bevorzugen^^


----------



## blackzone (4. August 2008)

ach mit dem das wir 2 mal was machen geht es ja auch anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem pennt sie hier so selten das komtm vllt einmal im monat oder so vor sonst schlaf ich immer bei ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

Ich denke, es hielt dich vor lauter Müdigkeit für deinen Bruder. Habe meinen Plüschwaran auch schon mal mit meiner Mutter verwechselt - kann ja mal passieren. Wenn es aber nicht so wäre, hätte ich dem Bruder erstmal genüsslich die Fresse poliert. 
Am besten, du besprichst das persönlich mit ihr.


----------



## PARAS.ID (4. August 2008)

wie dumm muss die auch sein ,dass sies direkt macht ,wenn du neben ihr hockst.


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Ich denke, es hielt dich vor lauter Müdigkeit für deinen Bruder. Habe meinen Plüschwaran auch schon mal mit meiner Mutter verwechselt - kann ja mal passieren. Wenn es aber nicht so wäre, hätte ich dem Bruder erstmal genüsslich die Fresse poliert.
> Am besten, du besprichst das persönlich mit ihr.



plüschwaran? -.-^^ geiler name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hmm ich hab noch nie ne freundin mit meiner mutter verwechselt .. (Oo)


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> wie dumm muss die auch sein ,dass sies direkt macht ,wenn du neben ihr hockst.



was soll das denn heissen? sie hat beide verwechselt .. war am schlafen
das hat nix mit dummheit zu tun Oo


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was soll das denn heissen? sie hat beide verwechselt .. war am schlafen
> das hat nix mit dummheit zu tun Oo


ich glaub was damit gemeint war war so eine teil aufheiterung das sei niemals so selten dämmlich gewessen sein könnte mit dem kumpel von ihm rumzumachen wen er daneben gelegen wäre und daher eine verwechslung sein musste


----------



## Black Muffin (4. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> plüschwaran? -.-^^ geiler name
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein Plüschwaran ist ein Stofftier, das war als ich klein war -.-


----------



## Lurock (4. August 2008)

Zu dritt in einem Bett, weils net anders geht... oO Wenn man will, gehts immer anders, aber das ist deine Sache...
Geiler Titel übrigens, ich hätte ein 15-jähriges Mädchen erwartet, welches.... nya, egal.


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zu dritt in einem Bett, weils net anders geht... oO Wenn man will, gehts immer anders, aber das ist deine Sache...
> Geiler Titel übrigens, ich hätte ein 15-jähriges Mädchen erwartet, welches.... nya, egal.


Meister lurock ich glaub irgendwo hat selbst buffed noch grenzen XD


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zu dritt in einem Bett, weils net anders geht... oO Wenn man will, gehts immer anders, aber das ist deine Sache...
> Geiler Titel übrigens, ich hätte ein 15-jähriges Mädchen erwartet, welches.... nya, egal.



junge du machst mir angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte auch selben gedanken ^^ oder einer der das falsche .. ach ich sach ma nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@black syr ;( dachte du meinst ne frau damit ... 
kolege hat seine freundin auch immer schnuffelhäschen oder so nen shit genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zu dritt in einem Bett, weils net anders geht... oO Wenn man will, gehts immer anders, aber das ist deine Sache...
> Geiler Titel übrigens, ich hätte ein 15-jähriges Mädchen erwartet, welches.... nya, egal.


lol, das kann ja mal wieder nur von Lurock kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

naja zu 3. im bett?

hmm ja nach einer sauftour ok aber nur mal eben so. ich weiß ja nicht. 
wenn es natürlich 2 weibliche wesen sind ist mir das latte!


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

das ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


glaub nicht das da viele männer prob hätten .. naja aber die freundin hätte dann ein problem und würde hmm sonst wo posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> das ist klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich glaub die würd bei so ner idee nich lang posten sondern ihre hand ausrutschen lassen^^


----------



## Qonix (4. August 2008)

Als ich im Militär auf der Krankenstation lag hab ich einen kennen gelernt desse Frau sei Bi und ein paar mal im Jahr gäbe es einen flotten Dreier. Man hab ich doof geguckt als der mir das sagt und verdammt war ich neidisch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Als ich im Militär auf der Krankenstation lag hab ich einen kennen gelernt desse Frau sei Bi und ein paar mal im Jahr gäbe es einen flotten Dreier. Man hab ich doof geguckt als der mir das sagt und verdammt war ich neidisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


verständlich das man da neidisch drauf is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## Siu (4. August 2008)

> Zu dritt in einem Bett, weils net anders geht... oO Wenn man will, gehts immer anders, aber das ist deine Sache...
> Geiler Titel übrigens, ich hätte ein 15-jähriges Mädchen erwartet, welches.... nya, egal.



QFT.. wer nicht will, der hat schon. Vielleicht steht sie auf Double-Pen.. unso, flotter Dreier 4tw


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

Tret ihm mal kräftig in die Klöten. Hilft in 99% aller Fälle Wut abzubauen.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2008)

life failed!

oha sowas ist hart mein beileid!


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> QFT.. wer nicht will, der hat schon. Vielleicht steht sie auf Double-Pen.. unso, flotter Dreier 4tw


LOL das hilft ihm eher weniger


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Tret ihm mal kräftig in die Klöten. Hilft in 99% aller Fälle Wut abzubauen.


verdammt das selbe hab ich auch gedacht


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Als ich im Militär auf der Krankenstation lag hab ich einen kennen gelernt desse Frau sei Bi und ein paar mal im Jahr gäbe es einen flotten Dreier. Man hab ich doof geguckt als der mir das sagt und verdammt war ich neidisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol auf die krankenstation will ich auch^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

4 fach spammer du !
ich will nid auf die krankenstation da lernt man nur nen mann kennen der ne tolle frau hat .. wow ... <-- omg


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 4 fach spammer du !
> ich will nid auf die krankenstation da lernt man nur nen mann kennen der ne tolle frau hat .. wow ... <-- omg


ichhät hier locker nen 10fach post hinbekommen


----------



## Emptybook (4. August 2008)

Entweder du metzelst deine Frau und deinen Bruder auf der stelle bestialisch zugrunde oder du trennst dich von ihr, und lebst weiter.

Wenn ein Bruder soetwas bewußt macht dann ist es kein Bruder sondern nur ein Hirnloser triebtäter der kein Gehirn hat wie ich schon erwähnte.#


mfg


----------



## LordofDemons (4. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Entweder du metzelst deine Frau und deinen Bruder auf der stelle bestialisch zugrunde oder du trennst dich von ihr, und lebst weiter.
> 
> Wenn ein Bruder soetwas bewußt macht dann ist es kein Bruder sondern nur ein Hirnloser triebtäter der kein Gehirn hat wie ich schon erwähnte.#
> 
> ...


100000000% /sign


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

du befummelst schlafende mädchen?


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> verdammt das selbe hab ich auch gedacht



Am besten war der Thread im Blizzard OT Forum a la " Meine Freundin liebt mich nicht mehr " die erste Antwort war halt " Tret ihr mal in die Klöten " .. legendary <3




> du befummelst schlafende mädchen?



Wer tut das nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

ich. zum teufel bin ich denn der letzte mensch mit anstand ?


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich. zum teufel bin ich denn der letzte mensch mit anstand ?




lieber ist mir der Bierstand!^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2008)

Keine Sorge Thront... wir sind zumindest schonmal zu Zweit


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

der bringt dich um den verstand.

man bin ich schlecht.


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Thront... wir sind zumindest schonmal zu Zweit



zu dritt. ich hab da son kleines persönlichkeitsproblem.
hat er nicht.


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> zu dritt. ich hab da son kleines persönlichkeitsproblem.
> hat er nicht.


Zu dreizehnt! Ich mach sowas auch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. August 2008)

Wohoo machen wir eine Rugby Mannschaft auf!


----------



## Urengroll (4. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wohoo machen wir eine Rugby Mannschaft auf!




Das ist mir aber zu Gewaltätig und blaue Flecken bekommt man auch immer.


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wohoo machen wir eine Rugby Mannschaft auf!


Wooohooo, Rugby!! XD


----------



## Thront (4. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Das ist mir aber zu Gewaltätig und blaue Flecken bekommt man auch immer.



genau..
dann doch lieber ausdruckstanz


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Was hat DIE denn genommen? oO


----------

